# Meloe americanus (American Oil Beetle)



## Stone (Sep 22, 2009)

This is the first time I have ran across a Meloe americanus in years. So I just had to take the opportunity to get some pics of it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2009)

Interesting. Not sure if I have ever seen one.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice antennas!


----------

